# sat 9/26 Destin



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed south at 6am to slick calm seas looking for a rip tween the spur and the squiggles. Found some small pushes from the se to nw, but never anything real defined. little trash and very little grass. Did end up finding a few fish. 4 hoos and a few dolphin and one tripletail. the smallest hoo gutted himself on the strike, so we kept him for a sammich.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a good trip to me  Seas in the first pic look slick!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome day on the water.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We were wondering were have all the wahoo gone. Now we see John had them in his boat. Good catch we were not to far from you. Gene


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice hoo's.. wut were they caught on?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*what kind of boat where you one cool looking setup!*


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day if you ask me!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Hooters were caught on red/black jethead, pink/white yozuri and silver/yellow bomber, and a cigar minnow. lost a stud on another cigar minnow. The boat is a 29' HydroCat.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice catch looks like fun.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man anybody would be happy with that mess of fish, looks like an awesome day on the water!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a great day on the water... good job man...


----------

